# First Time Milling with my M5 Logosol Saw Mill



## climb_on (Jun 3, 2013)

I finally made time to give my chainsaw mill a try. Thought I would share the results. First, here are the details of my setup:

*Logosol M5* (purchased last year, when it fell into my lap)
*Stihl MS660 Magnum* (more on that purchase here)
-Stihl 3/8 .050 25" Rollmatic E Bar​-Stihl 63PMX Ripping Chain​-3/8 Sprocket (I forget the size, but it's not Pico)​
Yes I am running Pico chain on a standard 3/8 drive. I have read some conflicting info about whether you can do this or not. Some say yes, some say no. Bailey's said it's fine. I'm not saying it is or it isn't, but I did it. Sunday afternoon on my first attempt, I milled 2 Cherry logs and my yield was (13) 8"-10" boards 8' long. Everything seemed to work just fine, quite well in fact. I was VERY impressed with everything! However, I don't have any other experience milling so nothing to compare it too, but I was happy. I have about 30 more Cherry logs to do, so I'll report back if something changes. Here are a few pictures and a video. Cheers.

View attachment 298431
View attachment 298432
View attachment 298433
View attachment 298434
View attachment 298435


First Time Chainsaw Milling with Logosol M5 Saw Mill - YouTube


----------



## hamish (Jun 3, 2013)

You have a great setup.

There is no issue running pico on a regular 3/8 sprocket.


----------



## flashhole (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice, more pics as you get into the other logs please.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 3, 2013)

Those are some nice logs, and very nice boards coming off the mill! Way to go!


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks like a sweet setup. Are you WOT with the saw the whole time while cutting in the video? Also what are those three big arse trees in the background, oak? They seem to provide you with great shade!


----------



## climb_on (Jun 4, 2013)

cityslicker said:


> That looks like a sweet setup. Are you WOT with the saw the whole time while cutting in the video? Also what are those three big arse trees in the background, oak? They seem to provide you with great shade!


Yes, WOT except once when I stop to pick up the wedge and once when I stop to put the wedge in. Why, did you notice something? 

Yes, those are some big ole oaks. I'm running the mill at my father-in-law's place as the lot next to him just got cleared for a new light industrial building. They let us go over and take all the cherry out before they cleared it. There were some nice pine I wish we would have taken as well, but oh well, it's gone now. He's got a real nice little spot tucked away back there. The mill is surprisingly portable....

"Have Mill Will Travel"
View attachment 298569


----------



## mtngun (Jun 4, 2013)

hamish said:


> There is no issue running pico on a regular 3/8 sprocket.


There is if the drive links get peened by the sprocket, as happened to me.

It may be that Stihl drive links are harder than Carlton drive links ?


----------



## climb_on (Jun 4, 2013)

mtngun said:


> There is if the drive links get peened by the sprocket, as happened to me.
> 
> It may be that Stihl drive links are harder than Carlton drive links ?



Interesting...did the peening cause some binding in the bar then? I'll keep an eye out for this.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 4, 2013)

3/8 picco on a 3/8 rim is a clear mismatch. Take a new chain and new rim and see how things match up. Things may "wear in" or you can get peening problems as mentioned by mtngun.

I ordered a handfull of 3/8-7 picco rims from danzco so do not have buy the rather expensive stihl 3/8 picco spur sprockets.


----------



## climb_on (Jun 4, 2013)

Mad Professor said:


> 3/8 picco on a 3/8 rim is a clear mismatch. Take a new chain and new rim and see how things match up. Things may "wear in" or you can get peening problems as mentioned by mtngun.
> 
> I ordered a handfull of 3/8-7 picco rims from danzco so do not have buy the rather expensive stihl 3/8 picco spur sprockets.



Is it a mismatch more than the 3/8 roller tip on the bar? My logic was since I can't match the tip and the rim to the chain, the tip and rim should at least match. I did look at the fit of the chain on the rim and it actually looked like it fit fine. The fit of the roller nose and the chain I noticed wasn't perfect though. Is the peening coming from the nose or the rim? Thanks for the danzco rim source, I was not familiar with them.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 5, 2013)

climb_on said:


> Is it a mismatch more than the 3/8 roller tip on the bar? My logic was since I can't match the tip and the rim to the chain, the tip and rim should at least match. I did look at the fit of the chain on the rim and it actually looked like it fit fine. The fit of the roller nose and the chain I noticed wasn't perfect though. Is the peening coming from the nose or the rim? Thanks for the danzco rim source, I was not familiar with them.



Stihl used to offer 3003 mount bars with 3/8 0.050 picco tips (I have some). Why is that?

Also only medium size stihl sprocket for 3/8 picco is the 7t spur. Why is that? 

(Note: you can mod an early 034/036 rim clutch to fit a bigger saw and use a picco rim, but you will have a tiny clutch bearing that may disintegrate when milling) 

If 3/8 works fine, why offer the 3/8 picco 7t spur or bars with picco specific tips?


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 5, 2013)

Mad Professor said:


> Stihl used to offer 3003 mount bars with 3/8 0.050 picco tips (I have some). Why is that?
> 
> Also only medium size stihl sprocket for 3/8 picco is the 7t spur. Why is that?
> 
> ...



That is why I brought the danzco rims, I can switch out B/C combos from 3/8 to 3/8 picco at will if I need my bigger saw for felling/bucking, and I have a "lifetime" supply of picco rims.

Note that the danzco picco rims are pin drive type

P.S. nice cherry boards, some of my favorite wood to mill. I edge out the sapwood if wood is for personal use


----------



## climb_on (Jun 5, 2013)

To my knowledge, I can't get a 3/8 Pico sprocket on a bar longer than 18", right? If so, my question is is it better to have the stnadard 3/8 sprocket and standard 3/8 rim match each other even if they aren't a perfect match to the chain, OR is it better to run a 3/8 Pico rim with a 3/8 standard sprocket?

Thanks for the comment on the boards. Cherry is my favorite species to work with. Beautiful grain and a timeless rich color without any stain (my preference not to stain it, just clear).


----------



## big mog (Jun 5, 2013)

climb on, you can get bars of any size with picco nose sprockets, get on to logosol direct, I run 20", 24", and 36" on my M7 mill on a 660 powerhead ond have had no problems getting the bars, same with drive sprockets direct from stihl, cant see why your using a wedge though, I've never found the need for one, once you get into the cut, just keep it going till the end, you'll learn to "feel" how the saw is cutting and can adjust your cranking speed to suit. I've found that every time I do a refuel and oil it pays to do a quick blow out of the filter, only takes a minute, and watch your tooth angles, makes a big difference in the finish of the board, some ofmine on oak(european) and beech are almost as good as a planed surface, but chain needs a lot of attention to keep it so. Youll find a lot of skeptics about the logosol mills, but they can turn out timber as good, if not better than a band mill, with the added bonus they are'nt as "unuser" friendly as most alaskan setups.


----------



## climb_on (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you have link for the bars? In the US I don't believe they are available. Baileys is the US Logosol Dealer and they don't have them and can't get them. I've looked hard. 

The main reason I want to stick with Pico is the narrow kerf and the design of the 1/4" stops on the Logosol mill.

I realized after i made the video the wedges aren't needed. Thanks for the tip on the filter....cheap easy insurance!


----------



## big mog (Jun 5, 2013)

my logosol bars come direct from logosol in sweden via there uk distributor, try e-mailing them, your contact will be [email protected], she is very helpfull and knowedgeable about all there kit


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 5, 2013)

climb_on said:


> To my knowledge, I can't get a 3/8 Pico sprocket on a bar longer than 18", right? If so, my question is is it better to have the stnadard 3/8 sprocket and standard 3/8 rim match each other even if they aren't a perfect match to the chain, OR is it better to run a 3/8 Pico rim with a 3/8 standard sprocket?
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the boards. Cherry is my favorite species to work with. Beautiful grain and a timeless rich color without any stain (my preference not to stain it, just clear).



I have not had my mill out in a while, 3 surgeries for injuries or illness last year

Next time I do I will take some pictures of the take down loading ramp I made for my logosol M5. 

I used 4" X 10" ash that I milled. I cut steps into the ramps so I can load a 15' X 24" log by myself using a peavy/cant hook. I stage 10-20 logs in front of the mill with my tractor (no loader) and roll them on.


----------



## climb_on (Jun 5, 2013)

big mog said:


> my logosol bars come direct from logosol in sweden via there uk distributor, try e-mailing them, your contact will be [email protected], she is very helpfull and knowedgeable about all there kit



Thanks I will give that a try.



Mad Professor said:


> I have not had my mill out in a while, 3 surgeries for injuries or illness last year
> 
> Next time I do I will take some pictures of the take down loading ramp I made for my logosol M5.
> 
> I used 4" X 10" ash that I milled. I cut steps into the ramps so I can load a 15' X 24" log by myself using a peavy/cant hook. I stage 10-20 logs in front of the mill with my tractor (no loader) and roll them on.



Sorry to hear that - hope you recover quickly now. I'd love to see the ramps when you get a chance to get some pics. I've been pondering some ideas on how to make those myself. My father-in-law has a skid steer on his site with all the Cherry, but I don't have regular access to one, so I'll need to figure that part out.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 5, 2013)

climb_on said:


> Thanks I will give that a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that - hope you recover quickly now. I'd love to see the ramps when you get a chance to get some pics. I've been pondering some ideas on how to make those myself. My father-in-law has a skid steer on his site with all the Cherry, but I don't have regular access to one, so I'll need to figure that part out.



The ramps were easy to make and handy. For hardware you need a couple of lags and carriage bolts. The top of support sits flush against the mill lifts, so just roll on, with two large Vs that the ramps drop into supported on either side with two more 4 X 10 ". The ramps have a step every foot or so ( did not measure things but it works), just enough to hold the log and get another grab on the peavy. Sometimes one side of the log will catch then you need to move to the other side to move up the log . This is a place where you could get into trouble if the log tried to roll back and you were not ready. Go to other side to move up to next step, using peavey.

Sorry no pics.

Will get those and the danzco 7T-3/8 picco rims ASAP


----------



## m37 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm glad to read that you like your mill. I have been looking at getting one. I keep hoping to find a used one. But No luck yet.


----------

